# brushing high tension



## Mitchell (Oct 14, 2007)

Just a quick note of caution that might help others. 
I just learned the hard way yesterday that [at least around here] they have the high tension wires in very unexpected places. I was starting a routine heading back of a very thick 30' leylandi hedge in a back yard. 
What I did not know was the power co ran that blocks main feed right down the property line of the back yards. I did not see the power poles or the lines due to foliage and obviously I was not told by the homeowner. Leylandis are thick and I was focused on chatting with the homeowner who was giving me feedback on what height might be good etc. I pushed the first couple tops into the yard the next one I let go back wards and "WHAP." I felt quite the force for thank goodness only a second as the top only brushed the line... 

I will never go into any "tree" no matter how routine looking with out doing a full 360.

As some of you folks reside in Victoria BC you should know the area in Question Is the shelbourne/ McKenzie off Blair area.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 19, 2007)

Are you saying that the juice bit you?


----------



## clearance (Oct 19, 2007)

Glad you are ok. Its called high voltage. Like the sticker from B.C. Hydro says "look up and live".


----------



## Industry (Oct 19, 2007)

You definitely should get looked at if you got "sensation". It can do damage that you can't see or potentially even feel. Glad you aren't dead.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 19, 2007)

Industry said:


> You definitely should get looked at if you got "sensation". It can do damage that you can't see or potentially even feel. Glad you aren't dead.



Oh, he'll be alright. Probably cured something he wasn't aware of....


----------



## Dadatwins (Oct 19, 2007)

ANY and ALL wires are to be considered live and be potential killers. Glad you are okay, but learn to look at entire area before starting any project. You were lucky.


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm actually surprised at your surprise. Lines running through backyards is actually quite common in parts of NY. Was working for Asplundh when they picked up the contract for RG&E. They had to put on as many split-dumps as buckets because so many of their lines ran through backyards. They had whole circuits that were 90% backyard. Groundies definitely earned their pay on those crews. 

Glad you are ok-it can definitely be a shocking experience!


----------



## Mitchell (Oct 21, 2007)

*thanks for the concern*

I did not want to make [another] post that made me look like a tard. However, had I read some one else making a similar post I do not think would have gone into a "hedge" without looking first. Hopefully it will help someone.

Beowulf, Im sure running 12k power down back yards is common in places but I had never noticed it previously so I did not even consider looking; thus the post. It would have been fairly obvious if I was looking for it. 

I felt a very convincing force in my arm. I was told that if it does not travel through ones body it is normally not that bad. IE, from left arm to right arm via the heart is the worst. I was told arm to leg is "better" then arm to arm. I was bite at 3pm which was a low load time. That might also have spared me. 

Getting roasted in a leylandi hedge is not the way anyone should check out.


----------



## RedlineIt (Oct 21, 2007)

Glad you are OK.

Did that Leylandi hedge cover the back of two or three yards and part of it look like it was headed back about a year ago? I think I know that hedge.

Very odd placement of a stinger for these parts.

If we're talking the same spot, I declined that job, due to the power location.

I don't blame you for missing it, it's a really odd spot, and I appreciate you posting about it here.

Again, glad you escaped intact.


RedlineIt


----------



## Mitchell (Oct 23, 2007)

RedlineIt said:


> Glad you are OK.
> 
> Did that Leylandi hedge cover the back of two or three yards and part of it look like it was headed back about a year ago? I think I know that hedge.
> 
> ...




Yes I believe it did redlineIt. Funny how fast I have forgotten. It was on blair street not to far down perhaps a block on the left. It was a day when I was moving fast as I was running 2 hours late. I never even considered that the job could be dangerous; prime example of "just when you least expect it." 

I can not imagine why BC hydro would keep the line running there without bucket access; it must cost them more to trim all the trees then re doing the line down the street side.
Good call on walking from the job. An old vet mentioned to my, [20 year old know it all self], when i was buying my first motorcycle [cbr 600] that there are only two kinds of riders... those that have crashed and those that are going to! Same is true of working around power its only a matter of time.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 23, 2007)

Mitchell said:


> Yes I believe it did redlineIt. Funny how fast I have forgotten. It was on blair street not to far down perhaps a block on the left. It was a day when I was moving fast as I was running 2 hours late. I never even considered that the job could be dangerous; prime example of "just when you least expect it."
> 
> I can not imagine why BC hydro would keep the line running there without bucket access; it must cost them more to trim all the trees then re doing the line down the street side.
> *Good call on walking from the job. An old vet mentioned to my, [20 year old know it all self], when i was buying my first motorcycle [cbr 600] that there are only two kinds of riders... those that have crashed and those that are going to! Same is true of working around power its only a matter of time.*



Can't say I agree with that. It's all in how you go about it. If you ride like an ignorant maniac, then odds are the clock is ticking. However, if you ride with knowledge and respect for the machine, the odds are greatly reduced, and as skills and experience increase, the odds are reduced greater yet. There are riders that have never crashed, just as there are pilots that have never crashed. In fact, now that I think of it, I haven't had an traffic accident since I grew up and wised up. This doesn't mean that it can't happen to me again, my fault or not, it simply illustrates that knowledge, experience, skill and a safe attitude can go far to reduce the odds. With such one never eliminates the clear and present possiblity from there minds, and as a result does well to avoid it.

I work around powerlines all day. I'm very aware of the situation and thus I never want to get comfortable, yet never so scared that my worst fears come true as a result.

Overall, I pray before I step into traffic and into the bucket. I believe that greatly reduces the odds though I must do my part as well.

I think it is a miracle that you are alive. One of the guys I work with has been "touched" twice, but it could have been avoided. He lived and learned as I believe you have, but don't come away from this with the idea in your head that it was only a matter of time. You were in a hurry and didn't _"look both ways before crossing the street"_ so to speak.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 23, 2007)

Bigus Termitius said:


> If you ride like an ignorant maniac, then odds are the clock is ticking. However, if you ride with knowledge and respect for the machine, the odds are greatly reduced,



The odds are that if you drive a car regularly you will be in an accident sometime in your life.

The odds are that if you are in a light accident on a bike, you will lay it down.

I know dozens of people that had someone turn in front of them, had a deer jump out or some other like story where circumstances were out of their control.

One of the deer stories was my BiL. L'il sis was about 20 yards behind him, it was night in the country. She saw the trio of deer come out of the verge, he did not. That is probably what saved him. He went but over bars at 55mph and walked away with a broken wrist.

Back to the thread, I've not had direct contact, but have been spooked with secondary/incidental contact and what I can only think of as static buildup when in a mess of service drops under an inner-city mixed clump I was working with Tom D. 

I guess I have had direct contact, I can remember brushing against service drops a few times doing storm work and getting a bite.


----------



## Mitchell (Oct 23, 2007)

*not the best analogy perhaps*

motorcycles mix in a lot more variables [other people's decisions] then working around lines. I do think the old timer was right however, I believe if you put in enough miles you will "crash". Is there a rider out there without a good war story? Or some one it that community who is not missing a few acquaintances?
Specific to this topic, with power I was thinking even if one eliminates all the controllable factors bum luck is still around the corner. Your right it is not a matter of time or inevitable a knowledgeable professional approach that manages risk properly should allow one to safely work around something as dangerous as high voltage lines. Basically exactly what I did not do and it nearly cost me everything.


----------



## clearance (Oct 24, 2007)

Mitchell said:


> motorcycles mix in a lot more variables [other people's decisions] then working around lines. I do think the old timer was right however, I believe if you put in enough miles you will "crash". Is there a rider out there without a good war story? Or some one it that community who is not missing a few acquaintances?
> Specific to this topic, with power I was thinking even if one eliminates all the controllable factors bum luck is still around the corner. Your right it is not a matter of time or inevitable a knowledgeable professional approach that manages risk properly should allow one to safely work around something as dangerous as high voltage lines. Basically exactly what I did not do and it nearly cost me everything.



Like I said, glad you are ok. I suggest you look up section 19 (Electrical safety) on the Worksafe B.C. website (WCB). Fact is, on voltages ranging from over 751 volts to 60 000 volts the unqualified limit of approach (C), (you) is 10 ft. As a C.U.A. my limit on 12 KV is (A)-tested tool-1ft. (B) personal, including inadvertant movement-3ft. For 25 KV (A) is 11/2 ft., (B) is 4 ft. For 60 KV (A) is 3 ft and (B) is 5 ft. 
There are many old easements in backyards around B.C., we have to climb them, as long as proper work procedures are followed its just a routine part of the job.


----------



## Farmer Ferd (Oct 24, 2007)

I was working in a backyard trimming a tree. The tip of the mulberry was close to what looked like a 440 line about 15 foot away and only about 25 foot off the ground. I held the base of the small branch in my hand and started cutting with my silky. I got a nice little zap not on my silky but on my hand holding the branch. I did a double take. there was nothing touching the branch which was only one inch in diameter where I was and only leaves near the power line. I touched the branch again without cutting, nothing, I started cutting again but very lightly and i could feel the current there. scary needless to say that was it for me.


----------



## Mitchell (Oct 24, 2007)

*10'*

I will review the approach distances again. I am [and was] aware of the 10' to single insulator bare lines however, in this case I did not know I was near one. I have traditionally been respectful of the approach distances and I will be doubly so now.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Oct 26, 2007)

*IN-Law*



beowulf343 said:


> I'm actually surprised at your surprise. Lines running through backyards is actually quite common in parts of NY. Was working for Asplundh when they picked up the contract for RG&E. They had to put on as many split-dumps as buckets because so many of their lines ran through backyards. They had whole circuits that were 90% backyard. Groundies definitely earned their pay on those crews.
> 
> Glad you are ok-it can definitely be a shocking experience!



My step dad in-law works for Asplundh here in the 'daks. Those boys are CRAZY busy for sure...


----------



## Timbersports (Nov 20, 2007)

High lines require high voltage to push the current for long distances. If you are well grounded, no matter what part of the body the line touches, it will most likely be blown off. Your clothes will be on fire. You most likely will not survive. Your body is like a resistor. Voltage devided by resistance (ohms)equals current (amps). The resistance between your arm and leg is about 500 ohms give or take due to humidity and skin type...etc, other places are much less resistive. 12000 volts devided by 500 equals 24 amps. It takes less than one amp to kill you. 200ma will almost do it. Be very thankfull you were not well grounded. The big lines dont play. So glad you are ok.


----------



## tree md (Nov 20, 2007)

I have "brushed" HV (or high tension) before myself.

Won't go into it unless you ask me to but let me say, I learned a lesson! 

Had it go through my entire body and escaped unscathed (that i can tell  )!!!

Only happened 1 time tho and I learned from it... Thank you Jesus! 

I've had friends that weren't so lucky!


----------



## Mitchell (Nov 20, 2007)

*look up and live*

Divinity aside, it was luck pure and simple. [althought not sure what I might have done to warrent intervention if the big guy had a say that day]. The event did not really register with me at the time...


----------

